# Was Sakuraba The Highest Level Of Fighter We Have Seen In MMA?



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I'd say so.

Saku was a guy who was naturally talented. He came in and was thrown in there against a huge grappler in Conan, and he ended up armbarring him in their second fight. Then, he goes on to completely outgrapple guys like Renzo, Newton, White and Braga. Sakuraba was way, way, way ahead of his time, and had it all: Striking, grappling, charisma, excitement, presence, etc. 

You had this smaller guy beating bigger dudes. It was amazing to see someone who came from a pro-wrestling background and made great grapplers look pretty foolish. He put it all together rather quickly. He pulled off moves that were mind blowing. He was a thinking man's fighter, and for a chain smoker, he had excellent cardio. 

Guys like Fedor, Penn, GSP, Nogueira and Anderson Silva are all great fighters, and they each have their own special qualities, but Kazushi Sakuraba just had something more than them. When Sakuraba busted out something new, you knew it was a huge deal. He was unpredictable in there. I'm not saying that Sakuraba would beat guys like Fedor and Nogueira, but as far as all the tools and the "it" factor, Saku (1999-2000 era) rates above them. I mean, dude took on Igor Vovy back when Vovy was Fedor-like, and did really well against him.

It's a shame to see current Sakuraba. They completely ruined him by feeding him to guys like Mirko, Arona, Manhoef and Akiyama. Of course, Saku wasn't going to refuse those fights, dude has a huge heart (Or he's completely insane). It's sad to see someone who is seen as a great fighter look so old and broken down. 

I truly believe that Sakuraba was the highest level of fighter we have seen in MMA. It's hard to compare anyone to him when he was at his best. Hell, many try to be like 1999-2000 Sakuraba, but they just can't.

Cardio, charisma, striking, grappling, presence, emotion, etc. Sakuraba was in a league of his own.

Discuss.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

No matter how he is now, the Gracie Hunter will always be a favorite in my heart. The dude beat so many guys he was supposed to lose again it's insane. You're right he does seem like the modern MMA fighter and if he fought like he used to, he would be a huge name. That being said, I hope the dude can reclaim the glory he once had although I doubt it.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Watching him fight was like watching a child playing. Beautiful.
He and josh barnett showed me that there is more to catch wrestling than meets the eye.
My fav video of him:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0nltcFB4kI

PS:He was a chain smoker?


----------



## wolfbot (Oct 5, 2008)

Sakuraba is the true "cerebral assassin." One of the highest fight IQ's in MMA ever.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Completely agree with you D, and that's why he's gonna wreck Tamura.


----------



## wolfbot (Oct 5, 2008)

For the uninitiated. Enjoy:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6940049719594947338


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> PS:He was a chain smoker?


Yes, and he still is. He also likes to drink a ton of booze.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Damone said:


> Yes, and he still is. He also likes to drink a ton of booze.


Saku is now my idol! I'd love to go shot for shot with him with some sake.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Although Saku had bad habits, he's a victim of Japanese mma. Why the hell did he fight Wanderlei a 3rd time, Arona, Cro Cop, Rogerio Nogueira, etc. and probably not enough time off between fights. 

I wish he had fought in today's modern middleweight division, it would have suited him much better. Frank Shamrock vs Sakuraba would have been insane fight, really would have had everything.

Underrated performances: tooling Ryan Gracie and submitting Newton


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Saku was going to face Wandy for the 4th time at Shockwave 2004, but thankfully, he pulled out and Hunt took his place. Wandy vs Saku 4 would've been a sad, sad sight. Hunt vs Silva, however, was a great fight.

I'd so do gin shots with Sakuraba.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Holy shit, Frank vs Saku.

Oh man...


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Frank vs Saku in 2000 would've been the greatest fight in MMA history.

Man, such a shame that never happened.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

This gives me an excellent idea.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

ummmmmmmmmmmm NO

He was good back in the day and but highest level in MMA overall. Not even close, IMO


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

my brother has always raved about Sakuraba and i must admit, he will always be the man. doesnt matter who you put in front.. back in the day, he would smoke them or at least, come close..

i honestly think that Rickson should fight him just so that Saku can beat the legend and cement hes legacy.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

He was fighting way out of his weight class most the time, which made it even more awesome. His striking wasn't so awesome, but his wrestling/subs where amazing and cerebrial.


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

i agree nobody does it like Sakuraba did... the 90 minute fight alone is enough to make statement like that
I guess age,chain smoking and injuries caught up with him. I was very sad in his Manhoef fight, that was totally unneeded - mucho respect to him for trying though 

Hope he pulls of one more good win and leaves fighting alone.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

He's like the MMA equivalent of Pavel Bure. Excelled at the highest level during his career, but didn't manage to have the longest career. Never faded away, just always left the fans wanting more. For the record, Pavel Bure is my favorite athlete.

LMAO at "The Scientist" being used in the highlight video.


----------



## simtom (Oct 23, 2007)

Just no..


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

he is definetly my favorite fighter of all time he pretty much got me into mma. It's sad to see him how he is now. Maybe he wasnt the best fighter in the world but he was entertaining as hell and very inspirational


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

simtom said:


> Just no..


Just yes.

Anyone without major love for Saku has something wrong with them IMO. It's like people who don't like Bas.

He just seemed to pick up the sport and put it all together so naturally. Hi career and list of wins is impressive enough before you even consider that he was at a noticeable size disadvantage in pretty much every fight.

I just wish he'd retire after beating Tamura; I've still got Saku faith.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

Sakuraba is without a doubt one of the greatest fighters to have ever walked the planet.

This thread really made my day. It's been a while since we discussed the legend that is Kazushi Sakuraba.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

Man, i love Saku like family. On more than one occasion his fights have brought tears to my eyes, i am seriously and emotionally invested in the guy. haha. but, and it's a big but, there is no way i consider him the best to ever fight in the sport.

First off, there have been fighters -- most notably Rampage -- who have outright stated they were asked to lose to him by Pride officials. It's hard to elevate a fighter to the best ever what that sort of stigma hangs over his record.

Secondly, heart simply does not equate to skill and while Saku possesses a ton of natural skill... his biggest asset is his unbreakable will.

Long live Saku... but no, he is not the best ever.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Saku was a lot more than just heart, though. We're talking about a guy who put it all together. It's not like he's the Arturo Gatti of MMA. That's no knock on Gatti, as I love the guy, but Sakuraba wasn't this punching bag.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

Sure, he was more than heart. He had great skills, unorthodox maneuvers which entertained and were effective, a superb fight IQ and the love of fans worldwide. However, as for not being a punching bag... i would not, but i think Wand might take exception to that.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Not the highest level of fighter we have seen but certainly one of the all time greats. 
I would love to make a time machine and go back to stop him fighting the much bigger guys who whooped him so hard. That and not let him take up smoking.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, it would be great to go back in time and tell Saku to fight guys his size. Take on guys like Pele, Tamura, etc. Stay the hell away from Wanderlei Silva.

How much fun would a Sakuraba vs Ninja fight be? Total ground battle. We never did get to see Henderson vs Saku, which would've been fun in 2001.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Freelancer said:


> *Watching him fight was like watching a child playing. Beautiful.*
> He and josh barnett showed me that there is more to catch wrestling than meets the eye.
> My fav video of him:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0nltcFB4kI
> ...


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

bail3yz said:


>


Funny.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

raise01:Sakuraba was cool, didnt he invent the cartwheel guard pass or the double punch to the head from the guard, he tooled alot of fighters and had a great roundhouse kick.great kimura from the standup too, he could break anybodys grip that had him from behind. awesome shootwrestler


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

I dont get what your are saying. What do you mean with highest fighter. I think prime saku would lose to the top fighters of today.


----------



## itsallgood (Oct 5, 2007)

you might be right


----------

